# Delta Shopmaster Bandsaw



## TheRecklessOne

So there I stood looking at one Delta bandsaw in the box @ Big Lots. I haven't really had the need for a band saw because most things I do can use a jig saw for or go to the coast guard base and use their mega bandsaw. The price tag says 89.00. A lady that works at Big Lots is putting down bags of dog food: 
"Are you a manager?", I ask. 
"Yep." 
"Will you take 60 for that?", I said pointing.
"Yep."

And we made our way to the cashier....
2 questions
2 - one word answers
$60
1 brand new band saw that I don't really need, but I wanted anyway.
Priceless...

Until next time....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Barry Ward

*Delta shopmaster bandsaw*

Not a bad little unit,but the big drawback is that they are nothing but plastic and the blade doesn't want to stay on the wheels,but should work for light work.Hope it serves you well :thumbsup:


----------



## Allthumbs27

Yeah use the $20 bucks you saved by bargaining and get an extra blade. I had one that did nothing but break blades. I didnt want to spend money on new better wheels so I gave mine away. I took a $100 dollar loss, so if it doesnt work for you it didnt hurt the wallet so bad.


----------



## knotscott

You'll easily get $60 use out of that. I had a similar Ryobi BS900 that I cut a lot with. With a decent blade, it might surprise you. Nice score! :thumbsup:


----------



## sweensdv

Like the others have stated, upgrade the stock blade. It will make a huge difference. My FIL has one of those bandsaws and it gave him nothing but fits. I took it home one day and spent a little time going through the setup procedure again from start to finish. Ever since I did that he says it works 100% better. That leads me to believe that proper setup is a must for this saw, close will not be good enough.


----------



## TheRecklessOne

The only thing it may get used for is cutting plugs out of scrap wood and maybe resawing small stock. I figure I already do it on the table saw, might as well save a little lumber. 

Of course, I say this and may find hundreds of uses and then I'll want to upgrade :laughing:. If that happens I will invest in a new blade, but if all else fails and I need it for my business I'll buy a larger one.

Plus my first "shop" was in a 10 x 10 shed, and it was the poster child for the shopmaster series stuff. I really just wanted it to have one and for nostalgia sake! :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the replies and advice!


----------



## dbhost

Those little 9" band saws will surprise you with what they can actually do... I have a larger saw, but have several friends with that same Shopmaster saw. Pick up a couple of good quality blades for it, and you can make some wicked smooth curves with that thing...

Try that 10x10 shop with more "full size" tools... I've seen it. Basically everything gets rolled outside to work. What a PITA. You gotta do what you gotta do though.


----------



## firehawkmph

Reckless,
I think you'll have some fun with that saw. Hard to beat the price. Just make sure you go through it and do a proper setup like Dave said. That's a must with any bandsaw. Pick up a good blade for it and I'll bet it will surprise you.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TheRecklessOne

Wow...I think everybody has said something about the blade...I have never been in the market for a bandsaw blade, and I don't honestly know what the best kinds are. Again, this will see limited action but you guys have convinced me to atleast upgrade the blade.

What are some band saw setup tips? Thanks again guys!


----------



## Handyman

firehawkmph said:


> Reckless,
> I think you'll have some fun with that saw. Hard to beat the price. Just make sure you go through it and do a proper setup like Dave said. That's a must with any bandsaw. Pick up a good blade for it and I'll bet it will surprise you. Mike Hawkins


I am with Mike on this one. You will have a lot of fun with it and learn a lot about using one to. You will in time want a bigger model. But you have to start somewhere, and for the price.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

